# New Bendix on Craftsman Electric Starter?



## Onjig (Dec 21, 2015)

Greetings Guys, Merry, Holy Christmas.

Blown some snow today. We got nearly 5' in the last week, the sun almost came out today.

Question: Can a new Bendix be put on a Craftsman starter? I have a Craftsman model 536 918501 on the list to be rebuilt. The starter motor works, spins, sounds stroung, but the Bendix is shot. 
Is Bendix still the correct word for the: Spring~Gear arrangement of the starter? 
No rush, if you've put one on a starter or know it can be done, please let me know.

Thanks Onjig


----------



## Onjig (Dec 21, 2015)

*Craftsman Snowblower Starter Gear Kit 37332*



Found it~So it can be done. 













Gear


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

BUT . . . do you have the technology.







Better yet try a "donyboy73" youtube video on Tecumseh starters.
One like this: https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...zFjmCop2gcU8RcJKvPTO8A&bvm=bv.110151844,d.eWE


----------



## lsettle (Dec 30, 2015)

Here is the link~ Craftsman Snowblower Starter Gear Kit 37332 Order now for same day shipping. 365 day return policy. RepairClinic.com


----------



## Onjig (Dec 21, 2015)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> BUT . . . do you have the technology.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EoKwX5fLJ5E
> 
> ...


Technologh I have!


----------

